# Routing for right front wheel brake line 65 Post GTO



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Hello loyal helpers! I have pictures of my tear down of where all my brake lines go except for the long line that runs from the junction block over to the right front wheel. The diagrams in my manual and the Zazzarine book aren't all that helpful. Does anyone have a picture or diagram of how that line is routed and where the clips go and which kind of clip is used? I have new repro stainless lines. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I just removed mine last night and have a couple pics on my diggy camera Ihavent uploaded yet. 

Bascially it runs down the side of the frame to the engine cross member and back up the side of the pax side frame up the hose mount. There are two clips on the engine cross member

You can kind of see it here: http://ultimategto.com/1966/66_00181_5.jpg

Here it is on a 67 - its only a little bit differetna d should get you going:
http://www.squidsfabshop.com/gtoframe/images/9137bg.JPG
http://www.squidsfabshop.com/gtoframe/images/9134bg.JPG

I am pretty sure that bolted down tab on the pax side isnt on the 65 or mine was just missing it!


----------

